
All Cameras Are Police Cameras - markmassie
http://kernelmag.dailydot.com/issue-sections/features-issue-sections/11027/london-surveillance-cameras-third-wall
======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion from last month:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8582985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8582985)

Also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8712339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8712339)

